
The big problem with content marketing that no one is talking about - canadianwriter
https://kolemcrae.com/im-getting-really-sick-of-content-marketing-e21581cd5b83
======
PaulHoule
Yep, another thin article published on Tedium.

~~~
whipoodle
I thought it made good points. I don't really care that it's on Medium, not
sure why that's an issue?

~~~
PaulHoule
Tedium is overrun with thin articles by content marketers. The main tedium
site also pops in a pop in window that wants to trick you into registering.

